# Embarrassing Moments



## Loo (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't feel bad- at least you showed everyone, and got 1st!!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yea lol they still aggervate me about it....
when i went up, the guy that was callin us up there was all like she missed the target and still got it...lol


----------



## Loo (Jul 24, 2006)

ya, it does suck when that happens :-/ 
I did that at my last competition.. but I missed the wrong target all together!!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol yeah i've missed plenty of targets...lol....


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*emabarrising moment*

it would have been when i was shooting a indoor 3-d course and there was alot of people there that day and i drew back and boom..you said it dry fire..luckly i only had to tightin a couple things up..lol...Ty Noe:embara: :embara:


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

hehe did some one forget to but an arrow in? lol....jk


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*sure did*

haha sure did sam..lol it didnt even cross my mind..lol cya later..this aint embarrassing but i will say it any way..there was a double target and my brother was like 6 and he was shooting a recurve..shot hit the first target and bounced off and was flying side ways and stuck in the target behind..lol it would probaly never happen again..Ty Noe


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol if you had that on video tape thatd be something to watch lol....hehe


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*yes*

loll yea it would have....me dry fireing or my brother... :wink:  :wink:


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

well you dry fireing would be funny especially if you had a dumb founding look on your face after wards lol.....i could see it now, 
and your brother would be amazing .....lol.....


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*lol*

lol..it would have been funny for both..lol..cya later..Ty Noe:wink:  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

well just the other day I was shooting my bow and I side swiped the target and shot through my little bros fave basketball!!!! now I owe him 30 bucks


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

dang man..i bet you wont do that again:wink: ...i bet you wish you would have broke your arrow instead..Ty Noe:wink:


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

*!!!!!!!*

It would have been when I was shooting at my school one day with my coach. I had just got done telling him how good I was shooting and how tight my groups were!! When I shot and my bow came unstrong!!!! My coach let down after that and started really laughing! Then he inspected everything and restrung it. I'm so glad that didn't happen in front of all my friends or a whole crowd of people!!!!!! The funny thing and one of the reasons why my coach was laughing is that arrow was a dead center X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya all want to talk about embarrassing moments then come to me.
Okay im an idiot.
At naa nationals on thursday at sixty meters i ket go of my release. okay so i had to make up points to get into the top eight.
So, the next day, i was at thirty meters and i did it again i had gained all the points back up on the person in eighth, man did i feel stupid.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

xringshooter7 said:


> Ya all want to talk about embarrassing moments then come to me.
> Okay im an idiot.
> At naa nationals on thursday at sixty meters i ket go of my release. okay so i had to make up points to get into the top eight.
> So, the next day, i was at thirty meters and i did it again i had gained all the points back up on the person in eighth, man did i feel stupid.


that can be dangerous..i about got hit in the head with a backtension release that someone let go...:thumbs_do not cool...Ty Noe


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

xringshooter7 said:


> Ya all want to talk about embarrassing moments then come to me.
> Okay im an idiot.
> At naa nationals on thursday at sixty meters i ket go of my release. okay so i had to make up points to get into the top eight.
> So, the next day, i was at thirty meters and i did it again i had gained all the points back up on the person in eighth, man did i feel stupid.



Haha, i was there, my friend and i watched you look for your release, it must of went 20-25 meters!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I think the score I just turned in for Snowshoe this past weekend is pretty embarassing. :embara:


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol.....first time i shot with a backtension my boyfriend (which is like my coach, he's the coaches son) was tryin to teach me...and the first one was ok so i went to go again and i wasnt holding my hand right and it went off and bust me in the lip....i jumped, and all he could do was laugh he kept try to say that my lip wasnt bleedn but it really was.........

but i bet i'll do something embarrassin this weekend our ffa and ag teachers want us to go to some shoot thing on saturday...and i can just see myself now lol...


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

lol..good luck this weekend..lol..Ty Noe


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol i hope i do good, lol and we have to ride the bus there and me bein maybe the only girl, plus me being the ditsy one...lol.....i tell ya the stories when i get back


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

lol..im sending prayers..lol....have fun:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

yea and its 3d im not good at 3d at all


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I think my most embarrasin happend a couple a days ago. I was tellin my brother in law how i could hit dead center from 40 everytime. Well first shot hit about 5 inches to the left. Next shot hit that far to the right. I shot 6 arrows and the closest one to the center was 3 inches off. He laughed and laughed and then i noticed somethin. The little bolt that holds my sites still wasnt tite and it was movein with each shot. I got it fixed and tightened as tite as u can get it. I hit center everytime now. Now he trys to make me hit life savers he puts them on the target and seein if i can put a arrow dead center of it. His brother can and i dont no how i can jus hit them.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol i need to get back into practicin ever day
but with school i unno


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I shoot 60+ shots a day. School dont start for me until August 21st so my time to shoot will be cut down then some and then after school stuff is gonna cut down on it some


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i didnt embaress myself while shooting and did ok for my first 3d with out my genisis but with my compound. .... our team-3rd and my boyfriend 1st....
while i didnt embaress myself while shooting, ben told everone how when i sleep if you tickle my nose i move it like a rabit does....and then they gave me a hard time for sleepin on the way home....


----------

